# Pregnant doe with diarrhea



## pygmyluvr (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi! I have a 3 year old pygmy goat doe who is VERY pregnant! I brought her home end of January and was told she is due in May. She is very petite and pregnancy seems to be hard on her as she is ALL belly. This will be her 2nd kidding. About 1 month ago she started leaving "dog turds" (not even clumped berries). There wasn't any sudden changes in feed (grass hay). However, that week, I had been letting them out to graze for short periods. The grasses were still at a wintery state, not very green. This is the only "change" I can recall. These turds turned to pudding poop and then runny. I wormed her and started Probios treatment every day. Also did baking soda mixed with water in syringes (probably did nothing). I added some electrolyte to her water and even tried Malox at my vets suggestion. She has not run a fever or shown any other signs of illness. Has never gone off feed or acted ill in any way (besides being slow and very pregnant). She has free choice mineral, baking soda and fresh water. After this treatment, it took about 5 days of slow progressive change getting back to "dog turds". I continue to keep her separated. Her eyelids look "okay" (not white but not real dark). She doesn't seem to be dehydrated by the skin test. Her rumen sounds like water churning instead of air/gas. And it's VERY active. Churning every 15 seconds. None of my other does sound like this. Anyway, 2 days ago, she started pudding poop with soft berries which turned to watery. Now back to half pudding and half dog turd. I have never been able to get her to regular berries. I haven't experienced enough of this to know what else to do. The stool is green, not bright green but suggesting diet maybe? It darkens as it dries of course. It does not smell, is not black, bloody, greasy or contain mucous. I did think of cocci, however, it is not stinky or black/smelly/mucous and she has no fever. And, not one other goat has become ill. Also, she isn't going downhill at all. Just big and sits a lot. I suppose there is always a possibility. Every goat being different. She will come running for food and if I put her on a leash will pull to get to the green grass. I now have her in the barn in a 12 x 12 stall since she's getting closer. Her tail head is super soft, nice and swollen, small bag. I tried 1 TBSP of Purina Goat Chow last week and it's like it immediately affects her. Went right through and loosens the stool. So, I don't dare try anything to help bring milk in. I'm not sure what to do next. We are in a small town and my vet is not much of a goat doc. Does anyone have any ideas or have had this happen? Can it be due to pregnancy stress? Today has been 10 days since her last worming and I'm wondering if I should do "3 treatments every 10 days" to kill each stage or being this close to delivery, if that is not a good idea. I suppose I should probably start at the vet and see if there is even a worm load? Any help would be greatly appreciated! So sorry this is long and detailed! :shrug: :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Usually it's a type of feed or amount that causes diarrhea in an adult...I would with hold all grain and give her only good alfalfa hay and dose her with a minimum of 10cc pepto bismol every 6 hours and see if theres improvement...you can also give her some dry old fashioned oatmeal...not instant, this will give her some nutrition as well as help bind her poop. Try and get a vet to run a fecal too...worming "blindly" without knowing exactly what you need to medicate for is most often a waste of time


----------



## pygmyluvr (Apr 18, 2011)

THANK YOU!! I will take a sample to the vet tomorrow. I am wondering if it's the "amount" also. I was afraid to go to alfalfa. I didn't know if it would be too rich and make it worse but will give that a try. I'm up for anything. Will try the oatmeal and Pepto too. I remember reading about the oatmeal somewhere. In the meantime, I'll get samples to the vet in the morning. Thank you so much, I really, really appreciate the advice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would start with a fecal test and make sure they also look for coccidia. What did you worm her with and how much?


----------



## pygmyluvr (Apr 18, 2011)

I used Ivomec 1% at 1cc per 25 lbs. So, I injected it (just incase it was a heavy worm load). It stung of course which makes me think they are dying. I gave 10 cc Pepto late last night and again first thing this morning. Also, gave her some oatmeal (not instant). I did cut her grass hay back yesterday to like 1/2 of a flake morn and evening. It seems to have helped. Her poops are back to dog turds this morning which is better than water. It almost looks like her rumen is pushed up really high as if there is no room and I can feel a baby directly below it kicking away! I've got my sample in the car and headed for the vet when they open. Thank you for the advice! If it wasn't for this site, I'd feel ALONE with all this. I think I need a new vet!! Thanks again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad there is improvement..... :thumb:


----------



## pygmyluvr (Apr 18, 2011)

Vet called and said negative on the fecal. He feels it's pregnancy related? Said I should not reduce or hold back any feed as that could set her up for Ketosis. Basically no need to treat it, let her deliver first and see if it clears up. Hmmm? Well, I do feel relieved to have the fecals done. Poor thing. I'll continue to baby her along and hope that she delivers okay. Thank you everyone for the help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow negative for worms and cocci....


With scouring... she must be kept from dehydrating and just letting her continue to scour... doesn't seem right.... So hopefully ...your vet knows best.... :hug: ray:


----------



## pygmyluvr (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree! Just leaving her alone wasn't the advice I was looking for. Sadly, I don't think he knows best when it comes to goats. I was surprised no worms or cocci either. I should learn to do my own samples. I wish there were better goat vets around our area. The only goat vet that anyone can recommend is about 1 hour or so away. I will go to him if need be. I took my last 2 babies to him recently for disbudding and he did a great job! Last year was my first kids AND first disbudding horror story. I'm surprised they lived and I almost quit breeding after that. That's another story. :tears: 

So far, all day today and most of yesterday she has been leaving dog turd poops again. Pretty firm. And, today she left a couple BIG soft logs. Almost like cleaning out before labor? Her bag has gotten bigger and her ligaments seem gone! I can wrap my fingers all the way around. But, she keeps hanging on. I can definately feel two kiddos in there. I'm hoping it's this weekend. It's late and I just checked her but she's just chewing her cud. 

Her belly isn't churning as much. I'm feeding her smaller amounts more frequent rather than just leaving a full feeder as she seems to eat and eat and EAT! Offered a little Nutra Drench that she seems to like. Not a lot but thought it couldn't hurt. She doens't seem like she's in the best condition. Like all baby and not alot of fat. I bought her already bred but I don't think I will re-breed her next year. Seems to be hard on her. Anyway, we are sitting with her rubbing her belly and baby talking like none other! :laugh: 

Thanks everyone for the support!! It's truly appreciated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is her gums in color...white...pale pink or nice dark pink?


Sounds like... she is getting a bit closer in kidding.... :thumb: 


It won't hurt... to give her some calcium stuff ...or even tums.....if you can't get calcium drench.... :hug:


----------



## Navida (Jun 7, 2017)

Has she ever been tested for having Johne's? Sounds very similar to a goat that I bought that tested positive for it..-(


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Navida said:


> Has she ever been tested for having Johne's? Sounds very similar to a goat that I bought that tested positive for it..-(


 Knock on wood...I have yet to deal with Johne's. Does it pass to the kids in utero? Does it pass through the milk?


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I recon it could be pregnant Toxaemia give her seaweed meal and dolomite then 2 tablespoons of glycerine twice a day till she improves up until she kids and a few days after,I think she is so full of kids she might not be getting enough nutrition and the kids are taking it all
Johnes Disease signs are very gradual onset of unthriftiness variable appetite and occasional scouring with gas bubbles.
Hopefully she will be better once she has kidded


----------

